# Speak and Quiet



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I took a little video today which shows what great progress Obi has made doing his Speak and Quiet commands. What you can't see in the video is that I have now added hand gestures to the commands. He can now 'speak' when I do the hand gesture on it's own. I've yet to try just the fingers to the lips without adding 'quiet', that's the next step. It takes lots of practice but I think it's already starting to pay off when he does bark unprompted as I can get him to stop much quicker than before. 


Roo is STILL work in progress . I have to find a way to make her bark on demand which is proving virtually impossible! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kuepjh0k


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW this is amazing - well done Obi and you of course Clare  So when would you like Beau to come stay with you for a bit of training as you can then train her an Roo together  xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Amazing... Very impressed!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow that is fantastic!! Clever Obi. You can really see his gorgeous face in the video. Stunning! Were you doing a hand command for sneeze too?!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes! Indeed very impressive!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic, clever Obi


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I will have to watch it when Molly isn't around  Can't wait!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> Wow that is fantastic!! Clever Obi. You can really see his gorgeous face in the video. Stunning! Were you doing a hand command for sneeze too?!


Ah thanks, yes he sneezes when he's happy/excited


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow! So cool! Well done both of you


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is very smart and very handsome. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally got to watch it with sound! This is great I need to work on this with Molly for sure. Obi is so cute and smart


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think it will definitely help Molly. It's not a cure all but it definitely helps them to quieten quicker. Good luck! 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh he is so lovely and so clever, Roo still managed to get her treat for sitting. Did you do most of the training with Obi with Roo not around?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I try to do training separately but Roo is still pretty much a Velcro dog so is always by my side . The bizarre thing is that Roo is the worst barker out of the two of them but I'm struggling to get her to bark on demand. Obi got it quite quickly as he has always been a mumbler and makes happy gruffly noises to get your attention. I'm going to have to try a totally different strategy with her and when she is on her own or Obi will just speak for her. I love training though and would love to try heal work to music with one of them at some point. 



Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well I try to do training separately but Roo is still pretty much a Velcro dog so is always by my side . The bizarre thing is that Roo is the worst barker out of the two of them but I'm struggling to get her to bark on demand. Obi got it quite quickly as he has always been a mumbler and makes happy gruffly noises to get your attention. I'm going to have to try a totally different strategy with her and when she is on her own or Obi will just speak for her. I love training though and would love to try heal work to music with one of them at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


Obi certainly looks like he would be up for it, can we hear BGT calling


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well I try to do training separately but Roo is still pretty much a Velcro dog so is always by my side . The bizarre thing is that Roo is the worst barker out of the two of them but I'm struggling to get her to bark on demand. Obi got it quite quickly as he has always been a mumbler and makes happy gruffly noises to get your attention. I'm going to have to try a totally different strategy with her and when she is on her own or Obi will just speak for her. I love training though and would love to try heal work to music with one of them at some point.
> 
> Neither of mine bark really but gosh can willow whine! Wish you were closer to train her.
> 
> Clare, Obi & Roo xxx




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Clare...Obi definitely knows how to 'speak'  

Will def vote for you both on BGT in the future 

xxx


----------

